# Old masks revisited



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I came accross this website while exploring Latex Mask Central. They have alot of masks from yesteryear.

http://home.mlode.com/~spain/home.html


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice nostalgic site.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

theye cool, i know ever movie theyre from


----------

